# Anything cheaper than patio blocks?



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You do not buy "patio blocks" on line.

You go to a near by concrete block producer and ask if they have any patio stones (seconds or miscolored units). They are dirt cheap. They are typically about 8x16" and 1 5/8" thick. If you have dogs and stains, the dog won't care and you may never notice in the end.

Just make sure you have a well drained soil under them and adequate surface drainage.

Dick


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Is there anything else (besides planting grass or shrubs) that might work?


Ayuh,.... Find a Tear-down site,+ ask for some Used Bricks....

They'll do what you want to do,+ will probably be Free for the taking....


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

concretemasonry said:


> You do not buy "patio blocks" on line.
> 
> You go to a near by concrete block producer and ask if they have any patio stones (seconds or miscolored units). They are dirt cheap. They are typically about 8x16" and 1 5/8" thick. If you have dogs and stains, the dog won't care and you may never notice in the end.
> 
> ...


You've brought up a good point. Drainage.
The area I want to install the blocks is between a fence and a brick "curb".
The drainage is poor, and that is why there is so much mud.
I think I better take care of that before I install any kind of block or brick.

Thanks

FW


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Find a Tear-down site,+ ask for some Used Bricks....
> 
> They'll do what you want to do,+ will probably be Free for the taking....


Thanks for the suggestion. I recall when I was a teenager, working odd-jobs I went to a demolition site and loaded up the car with bricks; we made several trips, and never paid a penny.
I'll have to look around for such sites.
By now though, I will have to get permission, as things have changed since I was a kid<g>

FW


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've picked up about 1,000 bricks, lots of pavers for free off Craigslist


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

another possibility is just dump 10 yards of pebbles there and spread them out. (approx $100)
but if it's the dog's toilet, i'd go with concrete and use the hose to keep it clean.

DM


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> another possibility is just dump 10 yards of pebbles there and spread them out. (approx $100)
> but if it's the dog's toilet, i'd go with concrete and use the hose to keep it clean.
> 
> DM


Concrete would be nice, but don't I still need gravel underneath?
That's something I'm going to think about doing in the spring.

FW


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

don't know your specific setup, but if it were me, i'd do a rectangle of concrete and put a dog house on it.

DM


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> don't know your specific setup, but if it were me, i'd do a rectangle of concrete and put a dog house on it.
> 
> DM


Two problems with that:
The dog won't use the dog house. She has one now, and I've seen her in it only twice in 3 years!

Second, and more important; I just realized that installing patio blocks, bricks, or concrete constitutes a change in the runoff characteristics, and thus requires a permit and approval by the township. A neighbor wanted to install patio blocks and was prohibited from doing so because it would affect drainage/soil absorption.

I would have to have a township inspector come out and discuss possible options.
I'm going to look for some tough grass that will grow in the shade. If I can get the grass to take hold, maybe the dog won't dig it up.
And I wouldn't need to pull any permits or get approval for planting grass

FW


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

perhaps a solution that would keep the dog clean, and not affect the drainage might be as simple as staking a sheet of Tyvek to the ground, or perhaps a heavy tarp? dog still feels cool on the ground, but stays clean. diggers may paw up the Tyvek, but less likely a strong/staked down tarp.

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

There are a new form of block out -also used for driveways- that allows rainwater to virtually pass right thru


----------



## Marcy Tate (Dec 8, 2009)

A few of my neighbors used rubber pavers/tiles for their yards and patios and they are very happy with them. I am not sure if your dog could dig them up, but if you look for closeouts, clearance, or on craigslist, you may be able to get them for $2.00 a square foot. Normally they run about $5.50- $6.00. Good luck!


----------

